# Health Food



## sawhorseray (Jan 15, 2020)

Woke up Sunday morning coughing and sick, spent the next couple of days in sweats and a bathrobe. Didn't eat anything but a pulled pork sanny and a cheeseburger, started getting hungry yesterday afternoon. It finally dawned that maybe I should be taking some medication.







After filling a couple of prescriptions while waiting for a ribeye to finish up in the sous vide pot my wife pointed out that I'd forgotten to put my yam into the oven. The yam got scrapped along with the spinach I was going to make, leftover slaw and tater salad would have to do. I pulled the ribeye at 129º as always and torched a sear.
	

		
			
		

		
	







This morning I feel almost human again, I hate being sick. I think I feel good enough to take Bob over for his Buns of Steel workout and get to the grocery store to re-supply the fridge, some leftover pulled pork is crying out to be turned into carnitas enchiladas. RAY


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2020)

2oz. Whiskey, slice or two of ginger, tablespoon of honey, squeeze of lemon, hot water to top of cup. Cowboys cold cure. Drink quickly and repeat as needed!


----------



## JCAP (Jan 15, 2020)

Just getting over something here too... 0/10, would not recommend it. 

Gonna have to take some medicine like that tonight...


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks like Grandpa's cough syrup did the trick! Ribeyes look great. Don't forget the rolling rocks while you are at the store!


----------



## sandyut (Jan 15, 2020)

I am a big believer in the whiskeys medicinal value!

Nice meal too!  hope you are all on the mend


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 15, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks like Grandpa's cough syrup did the trick! Ribeyes look great. Don't forget the rolling rocks while you are at the store!



We always have at least a 12 pack sitting in the pantry John, and a bottle or two of Evan. I managed to get Bob over to the park and then drove to Safeway. I got home to find I forgot the jack cheese for the enchiladas I want to make. Now it's just a decision of whether to go back today or cook something else and go back tomorrow. They also had a special deal going on with the avocados, they were 2 for $3.00, but if I went home and clicked a 'online only' special they'd be 19¢ each.  

Oh, another big bonus we thought about was the fact we haven't smoked a cigarette in four days, haven't missed them, and now we're going to quit for good. I've been smoking for a good 55 years, my wife 50, so it's about time. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 15, 2020)

Maybe now is the time Ray, like I told you when I was over I smoked for 40 years and gave them up going on 7 years ago....feel much better for it.

Do have days still but I have a cigar instead...maybe once a month or so, it helps. Oh yea and the 2mg nicorette for in between times. Still better than 20 a day.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 15, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I am a big believer in the whiskeys medicinal value!



Same here.  I have mine every day for prevention!  

Glad you are feeling better and congrats on giving up smoking.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks Y'all! I'm not sweating quitting, I did cold turkey a few years back and stayed off ciggys for two years, until my wife got me back on them. She'll stay off cigs this time, she had a little scare issue that put some fear in her. I'm just doing a burger for dinner, ran out of gas. RAY


----------



## sandyut (Jan 15, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Same here. I have mine every day for prevention!


AMEN to that!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 15, 2020)

Hope you are feeling better. That medicine does wonders .
 Kudos to you and the wife for giving up the stoggies. Did that back in 2011 after 36 yrs. I knew had to sooner or later . Timing was good too with the hike in prices. Carton a week would be pretty spendy.


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 15, 2020)

Love it! That medicine definitely works, I have a shot first thing before anything if I feel a cold coming on, kills them damn bugs.

Theres a great recipe over here we call it a Hot Toddy, again I can say they work and taste great.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jan 15, 2020)

Ribeye looks great!  Congrats to you and your wife not smoking.


----------

